# Fritzbox 7590 2x TAE über adapter möglich?



## Ocmaster (16. August 2018)

*Fritzbox 7590 2x TAE über adapter möglich?*

hi,
will auf die fritzbox 7590 wechseln, hab  einen speedport 925v der hat 2 TAE buchsen und die fritzbox nur 1 TAE problem ist hab 2 telefone mit 2 TAE anschlüsse kann ich die beiden trotzdem bei der 7590 per adapter verweden geht das überhaupt?


----------



## IICARUS (16. August 2018)

*AW: fritzbox 7590 2x TAE über adapter möglich?*

Die 7590 hat auch zwei, einen hinten und einen an der Seite.
Habe auch Fax und Telefon direkt dort angeschlossen.

Seitlich kannst du direkt mittels TAE F-Buchse dran und hinten mittels RJ11 oder über mitgeliefertes TAE F-Buchsen Adapter.

EDIT: Hinten sind sogar zwei RJ11 vorhanden.


----------



## Ocmaster (16. August 2018)

*AW: fritzbox 7590 2x TAE über adapter möglich?*

vielen dank für die mühe, na dann kann ich ja beruhigt bestellen und hoffe es funzt alles.


----------



## IICARUS (16. August 2018)

*AW: Fritzbox 7590 2x TAE über adapter möglich?*

Läuft ohne Probleme.

Sofern du bereits eine Fritzbox hast einfach eine Sicherung erstellen und diese dann mit der neuen Box einspielen, dann hast du alles sofort wieder wie auf deiner alten Box eingerichtet.
Das Funktioniert ohne Probleme, auch wenn sich hier die Fritzbox ändert. Dann muss du nichts gross selbst Konfigurieren, nur einmal durch gehen und einmal sicherheitshalber kontrollieren.

Hat bei mir Problemlos von der 7490 zur 7590 funktioniert.

Kleine Korrektur, hinten sind zwei RJ11 vorhanden, hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
Sofern mir aber noch richtig bekannt ist kannst du den seitlichen nur dann benutzen wenn hinten nicht beide belegt sind.
Test: FRITZ!Box 7590 von AVM | maxwireless.de

Glaube Adapter dazu war nur eines mit dabei, daher habe ich einmal seitlich angeschlossen und einmal hinten über den Adapter.


----------

